# How To Add Mattress Support Slats to Bed Frame



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I have to add bed slats to a queen size wood bed frame per the new mattress's manufacturer's requirements. The old box spring/foundation did not require this amount of support. The manufacturer requires 5 slats. I could rest the slats on the wood ledges that are attached to the side rails but I would like the top of the slats to be level with the top of the ledges in order not to raise the mattress height. The slat length will be 58 inches and according to the sagulator a 2 X 4 with the 3 1/2" side facing up should be ok. The ledges are 1" wide and 1 1/2" tall. I'm thinking either 3" metal angle braces into the edges of the 2 X 4 and the ledge OR toe screws through the side of the 2 X 4 and into the ledge.
Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like a job for some 1/8th x 1 in. angle iron to me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

add ''buckets'' to the face of the ledgers...
a fence bracket laid over on it's side would make for a very strong connection...
''Z'' metal would work...

take the short cut..
go to your favorite big box and go to the framing connector/brackets/hardware section and look at the display...
you'll see just what it will take to get where you want to be..


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Couple of years ago I did something similar.

All I used was 1 x 6's...about 10 of them. Sat them right on the existing side supports.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Couple of years ago I did something similar.
> 
> All I used was 1 x 6's...about 10 of them. Sat them right on the existing side supports.


the OP doesn't want the 1½'' gain in height...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

That would be a good way to do it except that this would add 3/4" to the height of the mattress which unfortunately would be too much. Had to get a short foundation as the bed owner is short. So, I'm trying to add the slats so they are level with the side rail ledges.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jim you're talking about removing the ledge and going with 2 x 4 where as Keith is talking about keeping the ledge and going with 1 x 6. There is no difference in height. You don't need 2 x 4 to support the weight. I'm 320 lbs and a few extra 1 x 4 or 1 x 6 is good enough. I did screw the slats to the ledgers just for good measure though.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Jim you're talking about removing the ledge and going with 2 x 4 where as Keith is talking about keeping the ledge and going with 1 x 6. There is no difference in height. You don't need 2 x 4 to support the weight. I'm 320 lbs and a few extra 1 x 4 or 1 x 6 is good enough. I did screw the slats to the ledgers just for good measure though.


I don't want to remove the ledge. I want the top of the slats to be level with the top of the ledges. I took Stick's suggestion and found some Simpson metal supports for 2 X 4's that will do the trick.


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

I think Jim was meaning to use the 2 x 4 as a central support down the center of the bed base, which is what I have just done on a recent project. I used an appropriately sized joist hanger at each end cut to suit with the narrow side up to provide better support to the 1 x 4 cross slats. 

Will see if I can up load a pic later.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> add ''buckets'' to the face of the ledgers...
> a fence bracket laid over on it's side would make for a very strong connection...
> ''Z'' metal would work...
> 
> ...


Just got back from HD and they had Simpson brackets that will work. Thank You. I had gone to a HD last week but it's smaller than the HD I went to today and the stock doesn't seem to be as extensive.
Simpson FB24Z


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

oldyam said:


> I think Jim was meaning to use the 2 x 4 as a central support down the center of the bed base, which is what I have just done on a recent project. I used an appropriately sized joist hanger at each end cut to suit with the narrow side up to provide better support to the 1 x 4 cross slats.
> 
> Will see if I can up load a pic later.


The mattress manufacturer requires just one support under the center slat that touches the floor. 2 X 4's will run side to side under the foundation (box spring). There can't be too much support.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur welcome...


----------



## CM1 (Mar 3, 2016)

If you don't plan on moving the bed and frame assembly to many times you could always use 3/4" cabinet grade plywood with pocket holes drill every six inches along the sides to secure it to the slat rail. Leveling the plywood with the rail. I did this with my children's beds years ago they loved to jump up and down on the mattress's on their beds. Causing the wooded slats to break until I did the plywood upgrade. There are many ways to do what you want the possibilities are endless.


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPhiyoaQKzazjh0kEZ39BS7hPpgPju--BX4JUWb

I hope this comes up ok not a good pic Im afraid


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry about the last one, hope this comes out right


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

oldyam said:


> Sorry about the last one, hope this comes out right


Yes, picture came out fine. Nice work. Just saw you're in Ireland....was going to invite you over to supervise.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@JIMMIEM - post some pics of your mod if you have any.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> @JIMMIEM - post some pics of your mod if you have any.


Will do. I have to take pics for the manufacturer for warranty compliance.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job, Nigel! You could park a Clydesdale on that.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Before and After.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

How about attaching a 2"X2" angle to the side rails under the wooden ledgers on each side of the bed? the 2X4's would rest on the angles and be flush with the top of the ledger. 

Herb


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Post #20 has before and after pics. I used Simpson 2 X 4 supports....recommended by Stick....sold by HD. The 2 X 4's are just about flush with the tops of the rails and have been approved by the bed manufacturer as warranty compliant.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if sag is still a possible issue add a stiffener to the underside of the 2 by's...
be it angle iron or a 2x2...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jim I'm guessing the first shot is the bed with original cross members? Those were probably good enough since most of the weight of someone using the bed would be centered between them. It appears in the picture that the 2 x 4 slats are installled 1/4-1/2" below the metal cross members. If that's true then most of the time they won't be doing anything at all as the box spring frame is stiff enough to ride on the steel cross members and not touch the 2 x 4s until someone sits at either end. Tell me if I'm wrong about the steel being higher than the wood.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> if sag is still a possible issue add a stiffener to the underside of the 2 by's...
> be it angle iron or a 2x2...


I added a leg to the underside of the middle slat. I'll keep that in mind. Should be pretty good the way the weight is distributed. Sagulator didn't have much of a problem with the material and dimensions. Adjustable center legs are pretty quick and inexpensive to make. I also thought about running a 2 X 4 down the middle under the slats with adjustable legs to support it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Jim I'm guessing the first shot is the bed with original cross members? Those were probably good enough since most of the weight of someone using the bed would be centered between them. It appears in the picture that the 2 x 4 slats are installled 1/4-1/2" below the metal cross members. If that's true then most of the time they won't be doing anything at all as the box spring frame is stiff enough to ride on the steel cross members and not touch the 2 x 4s until someone sits at either end. Tell me if I'm wrong about the steel being higher than the wood.


The camera angle makes it appear that the 2 x 4's are below the level of the metal cross rails. The top of the Simpsons are level with the top of the side rails...not sure how thick they are but the 2 x 4's would be below the top of the side rails by the thickness of the Simpsons. The mattress manufacturer requires at least 5 slats in order to be warranty compliant. The mattress was not firm enough and the retailer would only exchange it if we first made the supports warranty compliant.


----------

